# Bath & Body Play Time!



## Misschief (Mar 23, 2019)

A while back, I made a batch of Foaming Bath Butter base and another batch of Buttercream Bubble Bath base (both DIY Bath & Body recipes). They've been languishing on a shelf in my spare room since making them. Today, I decided to play with them.

The yellow and blue one is the Buttercream Bubble Bath, scented with Lemon & Mint. The orange one is the Foaming Bath Butter and is scented with Mango Sorbet.

What B&B thing have YOU done lately? Show us your stuff.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 26, 2019)

Bath melts...  I love bath melts. I made two kinds this past weekend. The first ones are Lavender and the second are scented with Karma. The lavender bath melts are perfect before bed. So relaxing and so moisturizing.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 3, 2019)

I tried my hand at bath melts last night and I failed. the first few were hard and unmolded easy and the rest didn't set up on the bottom.  I used one of the first ones in a bath last night and I use pretty hot water in my baths. it didn't melt so I squished it and rubbed into my skin.  this morning I but it all into the pot again and re-melted and stirred while pouring in the hopes that I just need to keep it from separating.  it appeared to have some sink to the bottom.  they are in the molds again.  I used 1/4c cocoa butter--1/4c shea butter--1t beewax--1t safflower oil and around 20 drops of FO. any suggestions would be more than welcome!!!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 3, 2019)

When I get home from work, I'll post a free recipe that I've used successfully in the past. I can't share the recipe I used for the ones I posted as I paid for it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 3, 2019)

Misschief said:


> When I get home from work, I'll post a free recipe that I've used successfully in the past. I can't share the recipe I used for the ones I posted as I paid for it.



thanks!!


----------



## Cellador (Apr 3, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I used 1/4c cocoa butter--1/4c shea butter--1t beewax--1t safflower oil and around 20 drops of FO. any suggestions would be more than welcome!!!



I would definitely use an emulsifying wax with this recipe- around 20% of the total. The emulsifier will allow the oils to incorporate into the water and will be easier to rinse off the sides and bottom of the tub.

I just finished making new lotions . It features cupuacu butter, macadamia nut oil, kukui nut oil, & borage oil. I did two scents- Chamomile & Milk and Sea Salt & Rice Flower, both from RE. 
I used a new (to me) emulsifier- Vegemulse from ITDF (cetearyl glucoside). It is EcoCert compliant, is a water soluble powder, and I only had to use 1% emulsifier for a 20% oil phase. Only downside is that it provides no thickening, so I had to add plenty of fatty alcohols/other thickeners.
So far, it feels really nice on the skin. We'll see how it does over time....
(I'd add a pic but it's not at all cute or exciting. Lol)


----------



## atiz (Apr 3, 2019)

I have been experimenting with hydrosols lately in lotions and hand/body washes. Really like them -- they are cheaper than EO, but most of them smell delicious. They don't give a very strong scent but rather a subtle hint that pairs really nicely with any added EO. Ginger, chamomile, and Rose hydrosol are my favorites so far. And now I want to try all the others .
This whole lotion/etc. making is quite new to me, but love how many variables you can experiment with.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's a Bath Melt recipe I've been making off and on for years (close to 20 years). The recipe originally came from Voyageur Soap & Candle. Obviously, you can change out the oils and butters to your preference as long as the substitutions have a similar consistency.

*Mango Meltdown Bath Melties*

_Dry Ingredients:_
2 cups baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
1 cup citric acid
_
Oils:_
50 grams shea butter
25 grams mango butter
5 grams apricot kernel oil
3 grams wheat germ oil
12 grams polysorbate 80 (or polysorbate 20)
4 grams essential oils or fragrance, as desired (no more)

Blend dry ingredients in a bowl. In a microwave safe measuring cup, add all the oils except the fragrance. Microwave on high until the oils melt. Mix well. Pour into the dry ingredients an mix well. Add fragrance. Press into molds. Place in the freezer for about 15 minutes to facilitate unmolding. Unmold and allow to dry for about 24 hours.



atiz said:


> I have been experimenting with hydrosols lately in lotions and hand/body washes. Really like them -- they are cheaper than EO, but most of them smell delicious. They don't give a very strong scent but rather a subtle hint that pairs really nicely with any added EO. Ginger, chamomile, and Rose hydrosol are my favorites so far. And now I want to try all the others .
> This whole lotion/etc. making is quite new to me, but love how many variables you can experiment with.


I like making lotions but I will only make them for myself and/or family.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 3, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Here's a Bath Melt recipe I've been making off and on for years (close to 20 years). The recipe originally came from Voyageur Soap & Candle. Obviously, you can change out the oils and butters to your preference as long as the substitutions have a similar consistency.
> 
> *Mango Meltdown Bath Melties*
> 
> ...


thanks that sounds interesting--am gonna try


----------



## Misschief (Apr 4, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> thanks that sounds interesting--am gonna try


Post pictures when/if you do.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 4, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Post pictures when/if you do.



will the poly 80 harden them?  I had already made something similar and they are soft.  but I want to try this recipe also.  the ones I made like I said are softer but they do fizz. but when they fizz it comes up in little blobs, is that normal? I am waiting on some poly 80 to come in the mail today. there is some other things I am wanting to try


----------



## Misschief (Apr 4, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> will the poly 80 harden them?  I had already made something similar and they are soft.  but I want to try this recipe also.  the ones I made like I said are softer but they do fizz. but when they fizz it comes up in little blobs, is that normal? I am waiting on some poly 80 to come in the mail today. there is some other things I am wanting to try


The Poly 80 helps to emulsify the oils into the water; if you don't use it, the oils will coat the sides and bottom of the tub which, besides being messy, could be dangerous. I found these  to get decently hard because of the hard oils in it.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 4, 2019)

Misschief said:


> The Poly 80 helps to emulsify the oils into the water; if you don't use it, the oils will coat the sides and bottom of the tub which, besides being messy, could be dangerous. I found these  to get decently hard because of the hard oils in it.



are the oils harder than coconut and cocoa butter? can the oils you used be found in the store or did you special order?  and do they need to sit out to harden up?  Thanks for your help and sorry i have so many questions  . just got my Poly 80 a little bit ago now need to find the oils


----------



## Clarice (Apr 4, 2019)

@Misschief - are the other recipes (ones you cannot share) from TwoWildHares?  I am interested in getting some more recipes and would appreciate your advice on purchase sources.  

Thank you!


----------



## atiz (Apr 4, 2019)

Clarice said:


> @Misschief - are the other recipes (ones you cannot share) from TwoWildHares?  I am interested in getting some more recipes and would appreciate your advice on purchase sources.
> 
> Thank you!


There are some free ones shared by Humblebee&me that you might also want to try before purchasing one.
She tends to give very good explanations as well why some things work or others don't.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 4, 2019)

Clarice said:


> @Misschief - are the other recipes (ones you cannot share) from TwoWildHares?  I am interested in getting some more recipes and would appreciate your advice on purchase sources.
> 
> Thank you!


No, they're from DIY Bath & Body on Etsy. I've tried most of her recipes and have been very happy with all of them.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> are the oils harder than coconut and cocoa butter? can the oils you used be found in the store or did you special order?  and do they need to sit out to harden up?  Thanks for your help and sorry i have so many questions  . just got my Poly 80 a little bit ago now need to find the oils


Mango butter isn't as hard as cocoa butter but it is a firm oil; when I have it, I keep it in the fridge as it can get pretty warm here. Shea butter has a firmer texture than coconut oil. I had to order both mango and shea; I have seen shea butter in local health food stores but it comes in something like a 4 oz container and it's pretty expensive. 

If you're on Facebook, join the MoonCake cult group. There's a Bubbling Bath Melt recipe there that's good, too. It uses only cocoa butter and the melts get pretty hard. It also uses SLSA to make the bubbles.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 6, 2019)

I made an moisture/anti-aging face serum yesterday. It has squalene, hydrolyzed collagen & hydrolyzed baobob, and a couple of cosmetic actives. I used a gelling agent to give it a light, cooling skin-feel.  We'll see if it works!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 6, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I made an moisture/anti-aging face serum yesterday. It has squalene, hydrolyzed collagen & hydrolyzed baobob, and a couple of cosmetic actives. I used a gelling agent to give it a light, cooling skin-feel.  We'll see if it works!


Sounds amazing!

I made a 1 kg batch of Foaming Bath Butter base today.


----------



## atiz (Apr 6, 2019)

I made some face lotion last night, and it was my first time using hyraulonic acid. I got my 5g pack of HA, and was going to make a 1% solution of all of it and store it in a bottle. I didn't read anything on this process, since what could be simpler, right? So, I just poured the 5g HA and 495g water together, and stirred... and stirred... and I thought it would never ever dissolve. It took about 45 minutes of constant stirring, resulting, finally, in a thick and very bubbly liquid. Retrospectively I learned that one should not stir it at all until fully hydrated. Oh well. The lotion still turned out good, and has a very nice feel to it.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm making a batch of shampoo bars this afternoon. It's taking forever to come together. I really should read all the directions before starting. I put it in my crock pot so I don't have to hover over a double boiler.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 6, 2019)

I've been having fun making bubbly bars for our grandchildren for Easter!  It's like playing with play dough!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 6, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> View attachment 38160
> 
> 
> I've been having fun making bubbly bars for our grandchildren for Easter!  It's like playing with play dough!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 6, 2019)

@Misschief - They were my first attempts!  I had so much fun making them!  (I want to just keep making them, now, even though we have plenty for our grandchildren...lol)

Thanks!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 6, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @Misschief - They were my first attempts!  I had so much fun making them!  (I want to just keep making them, now, even though we have plenty for our grandchildren...lol)
> 
> Thanks!


I make them as Bubble Scoops, using a small ice cream scoop. They've been a good seller for me.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 7, 2019)

I made solid Shampoo Bars (syndet) yesterday and they didn't turn out quite as well as I'd hoped. The ones made in a moon cake mold (not a press) turned out ok but the others are on the small side. One person on FB suggested I market them as travel sized shampoo bars.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Apr 9, 2019)

Misschief said:


> The ones made in a moon cake mold (not a press) turned out ok but the others are on the small side. One person on FB suggested I market them as travel sized shampoo bars.


Or package them - 2 to a bag or even better if you have more than one scent, package two different ones together.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 9, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> Or package them - 2 to a bag or even better if you have more than one scent, package two different ones together.


Great idea but they're all one scent. I think I'll be playing a little more before I think of selling these. I'm hoping to find a few local testers to give me feedback.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Last weekend, I made a Foaming Bath Base; today, I used half of it to make 4 tubs of Buttercream Body Frosting, scented with Karma. This afternoon, I'll turn the other half into Mango Sorbet Body Frosting. A friend has been after me to make this because she absolutely adored the sample I gave her.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 13, 2019)

@Misschief - Those look amazing!  I love your labels, the way it looks so yummy!  See, now I want some!  lol


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 13, 2019)

Well, I made a facial Balm this week with my home-rendered suet from a local farmer/butcher. It is the picture in my avatar! 
75% suet, 12% rosehip seed oil, 12% argan oil, 1% EO blend (cedar wood, cardamom and litsea cubeba)
It's too hard to scoop up or even rub your finger on the surface, but I can scrape it up with my finger and then it spreads beautifully.
Genuinely have never used anything that has such a clear anti-ageing effect on my skin ( And I've been using some excellent skincare up till now that I had no expectation of exceeding) most impressive.
I'm wondering whether at those ratios it would make a good lotion bar? (Using dandelion infused sunflower oil I just made)


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @Misschief - Those look amazing!  I love your labels, the way it looks so yummy!  See, now I want some!  lol


That's the idea! 



Chickenpoopshoes said:


> Well, I made a facial Balm this week with my home-rendered suet from a local farmer/butcher. It is the picture in my avatar!
> 75% suet, 12% rosehip seed oil, 12% argan oil, 1% EO blend (cedar wood, cardamom and litsea cubeba)
> It's too hard to scoop up or even rub your finger on the surface, but I can scrape it up with my finger and then it spreads beautifully.
> Genuinely have never used anything that has such a clear anti-ageing effect on my skin ( And I've been using some excellent skincare up till now that I had no expectation of exceeding) most impressive.
> I'm wondering whether at those ratios it would make a good lotion bar? (Using dandelion infused sunflower oil I just made)


My favourite balm is made with Tallow and Lard. Yours sounds amazing!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 13, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> I've been having fun making bubbly bars for our grandchildren for Easter! It's like playing with play dough!



its addicting isn't it--I made some in the pinwheel and some with the ice cream scoop--so far I think I like the pinwheel shape the best--it seems to be drying faster. I have been experimenting with different ingredients and have found two that I am going to use.  one has shea and cocoa butter in it--not much for bubbles but feels really good in the tub and one has great bubbles and is drying faster. now I am waiting for more SLSA so I can make some for easter treats. and the one with petals on the top is a bath melt--but I used coconut oil instead of the butters I was supposed to so I will try them again cuz I like the way they look but they are too soft.  how big do you guys make your pinwheels--mine are small but I don't know that they are too small?


----------



## Jeboz (Apr 13, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> I made a 1 kg batch of Foaming Bath Butter base today.



Did you use the DIY baths products recipe? I bought it also. Have you tried her cream soap recipe as well? I wondered if it is similar to or very different from the feel of the FBB. I haven't bought it yet. I found the FBB recipe nice but a bit open but I may have overbeaten it for a unicorn swirl.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Jeboz said:


> Did you use the DIY baths products recipe? I bought it also. Have you tried her cream soap recipe as well? I wondered if it is similar to or very different from the feel of the FBB. I haven't bought it yet. I found the FBB recipe nice but a bit open but I may have overbeaten it for a unicorn swirl.


I love her stuff. The Buttercream Body Frosting is made with the FBB recipe. A 1 kg batch made 4 of each "flavour". I beat it until it's about double, maybe a touch more, and I haven't found that it deflated at all. 

I've also made the Buttercream Body Wash (amazing!), the thinner version. I also use her Shampoo Bar and Conditioner recipes. Another of her recipes that I absolutely love is the Melting Facial Cleansing Balm.

Can you tell I'm a little excited about her products??



Marilyn Norgart said:


> its addicting isn't it--I made some in the pinwheel and some with the ice cream scoop--so far I think I like the pinwheel shape the best--it seems to be drying faster. I have been experimenting with different ingredients and have found two that I am going to use.  one has shea and cocoa butter in it--not much for bubbles but feels really good in the tub and one has great bubbles and is drying faster. now I am waiting for more SLSA so I can make some for easter treats. and the one with petals on the top is a bath melt--but I used coconut oil instead of the butters I was supposed to so I will try them again cuz I like the way they look but they are too soft.  how big do you guys make your pinwheels--mine are small but I don't know that they are too small?View attachment 38311


You can make the pinwheels larger if you want. Then, when you use them, you just break off as much as you want/need. The Lush bubble bars aren't small; they're about 200 grams, or 7 oz.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 13, 2019)

And who is this mysterious DIY you are talking about?


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> And who is this mysterious DIY you are talking about?


DIY Bath & Body Shop on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/DIYbathandbodyshop?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=630191706


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 13, 2019)

Misschief said:


> The Lush bubble bars aren't small; they're about 200 grams, or 7 oz.



wow--here I was going for a single use bar haha.  mine are close to 2 ounces



Misschief said:


> DIY Bath & Body Shop on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/DIYbathandbodyshop?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=630191706



have you bought more than a few of these recipes then?  it looks really interesting


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> have you bought more than a few of these recipes then?  it looks really interesting


More than a few?? I think there's only one I don't have and am not really interested in (the massage bars). I haven't tried all of them yet but fully intend to. They also have a FB group with some free recipes and a lot of help and encouragement.



Marilyn Norgart said:


> wow--here I was going for a single use bar haha.  mine are close to 2 ounces


Nothing wrong with that. Yours look great!


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 13, 2019)

I took another stab at the deodorant I was talking about in the other thread, this time with babassu oil and candelilla wax. I'm still in the process of judging its effectiveness.

BUT! I liked working with the babassu oil, I got some on my hands and it absorbed quickly and left my hands feeling very nice. So I thought "why don't I make some lotion bars with this too?" So I did. I used babassu and shea butter in a 3:1 ratio, holding it together with beeswax, and a little bit of the almond fragrance I had left over. I think I used too much on my first test as I found it to be a little greasy, I think that comes from the shea. But once it absorbed my skin felt pretty good. Seems to make good lip balm too.

Here's a pic, not so pretty as the stuff you guys make, but FWIW:


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> I took another stab at the deodorant I was talking about in the other thread, this time with babassu oil and candelilla wax. I'm still in the process of judging its effectiveness.
> 
> BUT! I liked working with the babassu oil, I got some on my hands and it absorbed quickly and left my hands feeling very nice. So I thought "why don't I make some lotion bars with this too?" So I did. I used babassu and shea butter in a 3:1 ratio, holding it together with beeswax, and a little bit of the almond fragrance I had left over. I think I used too much on my first test as I found it to be a little greasy, I think that comes from the shea. But once it absorbed my skin felt pretty good. Seems to make good lip balm too.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to be pretty to work well. I have never worked with babassu oil. Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 13, 2019)

Misschief said:


> It doesn't have to be pretty to work well.



Sure doesn't. But I just got out of the shower where I washed with soap that I MADE, put on deodorant that I MADE, shaved with shaving soap that I MADE, and put on lotion that I MADE. All I lack now is syndet bars and toothpaste. Not sure I want to make my own toothpaste though.



Misschief said:


> I have never worked with babassu oil. Now I'm intrigued.



The folks in my deodorant thread insisted that it was the way to go for deodorant. It seems to have some similarities to coconut oil but I guess it's more easily absorbed into the skin. It has a light and not-so-greasy feel to it, which gets along well with my skin.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 13, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> Sure doesn't. But I just got out of the shower where I washed with soap that I MADE, put on deodorant that I MADE, shaved with shaving soap that I MADE, and put on lotion that I MADE. All I lack now is syndet bars and toothpaste. Not sure I want to make my own toothpaste though.


Isn't that an incredible feeling? Well done!


----------



## MGM (Apr 14, 2019)

Toothpaste is easy! It was the gateway drug that got me into soap, by way of butters, serums, scrubs, lotion bars, massage balm, pain rub, M&P soap, and finally, here!


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 14, 2019)

I'd only be interested in making toothpaste if I could make fluoride toothpaste tablets. I love the zero waste stuff! They sell them at our nearest zero-waste supermarket, though, so it's probably less wasteful to buy there rather than buying all the plastic packaged ingredients and making it at home. I have that problem with a lot of the things I'd like to make- syndet shampoo bars, for example. Ten bits of packaging in order to make ten syndet bars... can't quite justify it....


----------



## Cellador (Apr 14, 2019)

Misschief said:


> It doesn't have to be pretty to work well. I have never worked with babassu oil. Now I'm intrigued.


 I love Babassu. It is so nice in....everything! Versatile like coconut, but silkier and quick to absorb.


Nate5700 said:


> Sure doesn't. But I just got out of the shower where I washed with soap that I MADE, put on deodorant that I MADE, shaved with shaving soap that I MADE, and put on lotion that I MADE.



Yay! Isn't that an amazing feeling?!


----------



## Misschief (Apr 14, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I love Babassu. It is so nice in....everything! Versatile like coconut, but silkier and quick to absorb.
> 
> 
> Yay! Isn't that an amazing feeling?!


You have me convinced. Next time I put in an order, I'll add some Babassu oil to my cart.


----------



## earlene (Apr 14, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> Sure doesn't. But I just got out of the shower where I washed with soap that I MADE, put on deodorant that I MADE, shaved with shaving soap that I MADE, and put on lotion that I MADE. All I lack now is syndet bars and toothpaste. Not sure I want to make my own toothpaste though.
> 
> 
> 
> The folks in my deodorant thread insisted that it was the way to go for deodorant. It seems to have some similarities to coconut oil but I guess it's more easily absorbed into the skin. It has a light and not-so-greasy feel to it, which gets along well with my skin.




PLUS babassu does not stain clothing like coconut and most of the other oils do.  Stains under the armpits is a big concern for some of us, and finding an oil that doesn't stain was a real plus!


There is a thread on tooth soap, that might interest you.  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-for-teeth.60591/


----------



## Cellador (Apr 14, 2019)

Misschief said:


> A while back, I made a batch of Foaming Bath Butter base and another batch of Buttercream Bubble Bath base (both DIY Bath & Body recipes).



@Misschief I bought the Buttercream Bubble Bath recipe a couple months ago and tried my first batch yesterday. It's super foamy- is that normal? I whipped it last night, so the pic attached is after sitting for 12 hours or so. Did I add too much air?


----------



## Misschief (Apr 14, 2019)

Is that the base? Or is that the base after you've whipped it up for final use? 

Here's my bubble bath base, waiting to be whipped up for the final product. I'll be honest, I'm still on the fence about the Buttercream Bubble Bath. I think you really have to follow the directions to the letter. I don't think I let mine cook enough the first time and then overwhipped it. It deflated and really doesn't look appealing.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 14, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Is that the base? Or is that the base after you've whipped it up for final use?
> 
> Here's my bubble bath base, waiting to be whipped up for the final product. I'll be honest, I'm still on the fence about the Buttercream Bubble Bath. I think you really have to follow the directions to the letter. I don't think I let mine cook enough the first time and then overwhipped it. It deflated and really doesn't look appealing.
> 
> View attachment 38330


That is the base after whipping, the final product. It looks like I might have mis-measured or something, because my base never got that thick. It was more like a gel consistancy.  Oh well- the kids will still like it!


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 14, 2019)

Misschief said:


> Isn't that an incredible feeling?





Cellador said:


> Yay! Isn't that an amazing feeling?!



It is pretty cool. I got into this because I was tired of crappy body wash and didn't like paying $7 a bar for good soap. But you use your stuff and you just think "you know, I _made_ this". Funny thing is that I've probably spent more money now than I ever would have paying $7 a bar...



MGM said:


> Toothpaste is easy! It was the gateway drug that got me into soap, by way of butters, serums, scrubs, lotion bars, massage balm, pain rub, M&P soap, and finally, here!



That's an interesting journey. I wouldn't have thought of toothpaste as the first thing to try homemade.



Chickenpoopshoes said:


> I'd only be interested in making toothpaste if I could make fluoride toothpaste tablets. I love the zero waste stuff! They sell them at our nearest zero-waste supermarket, though, so it's probably less wasteful to buy there rather than buying all the plastic packaged ingredients and making it at home. I have that problem with a lot of the things I'd like to make- syndet shampoo bars, for example. Ten bits of packaging in order to make ten syndet bars... can't quite justify it....



Less waste is nice, but you mention fluoride which would be something I would want if I made toothpaste. I don't know how hard it is to come by.

I bought a syndet shampoo bar and it came in a box, which when you opened it the bar was sitting on top of a "nest" of shredded paper. Seemed like a lot of waste for one bar, but at least it was all biodegradable. I find it really difficult to avoid making waste, the structure of society seems to make it inevitable. I could probably still try a little harder than I do.



earlene said:


> There is a thread on tooth soap, that might interest you. https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-for-teeth.60591/



Thanks for that, sounds interesting. Using soap for teeth sounds tricky, I wouldn't want it to taste awful and gag on it when I tried to brush.

Edit: @earlene I read the thread (yay, I actually read through something!) and now I'm kinda interested. I'd never really thought about whether soap would be good or bad for your teeth, I just assumed people didn't use it because it would taste disgusting. But I guess you guys came up with something that wasn't too bad.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 19, 2019)

I played with a couple of DIY Bath & Body recipes today. When I bought the Foaming Bath Butter recipe, a free recipe was included, for Marshmallow Cream Body Wash cubes. I've been meaning to try it from the first time I read the recipe. I made it today. The cubes will be cut tomorrow and will be dredged in corn starch to make them look like real marshmallows.

I also made another small batch (5 bars) of shampoo bars, this time with Lavender and Chamomile. I really need to buy some more micas.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 25, 2019)

Having this week off has been fun, relaxing, and productive. I really don't need to make more soap as I have plenty of inventory but I did anyway. I made two batches of soap this week (Poop emoji soap and Salt Soap) and I made these, Foaming Bath Melts. They're made with baking soda, citric acid, cocoa butter and fragrance (Lavender & Basil). The recipe is from the Moon Cake Cult group on Facebook.


----------



## amd (Apr 25, 2019)

I am super curious about these marshmallow soaps! I wish you were US so I could buy some from you - because I totally would. I'm going to ask a generic question because I know you can't share the recipe.... Do they require a lot of specialty ingredients? Like more than needed for bubble bars and shampoo bars? I may wander over and purchase the recipe myself if I don't have to buy a bunch of extra gunk - er, I mean ingredients...


----------



## Misschief (Apr 25, 2019)

amd said:


> I am super curious about these marshmallow soaps! I wish you were US so I could buy some from you - because I totally would. I'm going to ask a generic question because I know you can't share the recipe.... Do they require a lot of specialty ingredients? Like more than needed for bubble bars and shampoo bars? I may wander over and purchase the recipe myself if I don't have to buy a bunch of extra gunk - er, I mean ingredients...


It's made with the Foaming Bath Butter base and white M&P base with the addition of titanium dioxide, SLSa, cream of tartar and shea butter. Sandra has made the recipe available to all members of the DIY Bath & Body Facebook page. Obviously, I won't share the entire recipe but those are the ingredients.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 25, 2019)

@amd - I'll be happy to send you some!  I made some and they are just ready.  They are not as beautiful as @Misschief  makes, but you can check them out!  I'm not sure that I will make them again, honestly.  It wasn't hard, and I had everything that I needed to make them, but I will probably just use the recipe for a sugar scrub base...


----------



## Misschief (Apr 25, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @amd - I'll be happy to send you some!  I made some and they are just ready.  They are not as beautiful as @Misschief  makes, but you can check them out!  I'm not sure that I will make them again, honestly.  It wasn't hard, and I had everything that I needed to make them, but I will probably just use the recipe for a sugar scrub base...


They look fine, Deb!


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 25, 2019)

Misschief said:


> They look fine, Deb!



Thanks!  I didn't think they turned out too badly!  They're definitely rough on the bottom - some roughness on the top, too!  lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2019)

Nate5700 said:


> ...I'd never really thought about whether soap would be good or bad for your teeth,


Back in the day, many, many moons ago, when we were discussing toothsoap on another forum, many soapers with gingivitus reported that their dentists were all amazed at the improvement to their gums and they needed to come less often. It's a good thing.

BTW: I brush my teeth with liquid soap in a foamer... easy to use, flavor, and tastes a bit better than the hard toothsoap.


----------



## CherylMoore (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't have any pictures since it was hair - detangler and Lotion. I did use Abyssinian Oil for the first time. Fractionated coconut oil and BTMS, plus more. The hair detangled is simple and make if for my grandaughter's since they have such thick hair. Also, when they go swimming if I spray it on before they get in it's easy to comb out.

Those look so nice. Great packaging.


----------



## earlene (Apr 25, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Back in the day, many, many moons ago, when we were discussing toothsoap on another forum, many soapers with gingivitus reported that their dentists were all amazed at the improvement to their gums and they needed to come less often. It's a good thing.
> 
> BTW: I brush my teeth with liquid soap in a foamer... easy to use, flavor, and tastes a bit better than the hard toothsoap.



Great idea, *Zany*!


----------



## amd (Apr 26, 2019)

@Deborah Long I'll PM you!
Thanks @Misschief I'll have to check out the FB group. I don't think that was one that I was banned from (hahaha - I know I was kicked out of two soap groups because I argued whether HP needs to cure, and another regarding pH testing in soap, some people just don't like to be told they're wrong).


----------



## Misschief (Apr 26, 2019)

amd said:


> @Deborah Long I'll PM you!
> Thanks @Misschief I'll have to check out the FB group. I don't think that was one that I was banned from (hahaha - I know I was kicked out of two soap groups because I argued whether HP needs to cure, and another regarding pH testing in soap, some people just don't like to be told they're wrong).


Oh, you rebel, you.   I think you'll be safe; there are soap makers in the group but it's primarily for DIY Bath & Body recipe support and she doesn't have soap recipes.


----------



## amd (Apr 26, 2019)

I just joined! Really curious about some of the products they discuss. I would like to bring more bath into my lineup - especially if I can get unique "no one has this" items. I'm switching up my bubble scoops (they haven't been selling well at all now that bath bombs are so cheap at WalMart) to more unique shapes to see if that generates some new interest.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 26, 2019)

amd said:


> I just joined! Really curious about some of the products they discuss. I would like to bring more bath into my lineup - especially if I can get unique "no one has this" items. I'm switching up my bubble scoops (they haven't been selling well at all now that bath bombs are so cheap at WalMart) to more unique shapes to see if that generates some new interest.


That's one of the reasons I bought some of her recipes. I wanted to diversify a little; soap is lovely but most people won't buy if they've already bought but haven't used it up.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 27, 2019)

I made a small, 5 bars, batch of syndet shampoo bars this afternoon, using my new shampoo bar mold; it arrived at the end of my work day yesterday, as I'd hoped it would. This batch is Green Apple with Argan & Collagen. They smell so fresh and..... apple-y.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 27, 2019)

@Misschief - it rather looks like green Rice Krispie treats!  lol


----------



## Misschief (Apr 27, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @Misschief - it rather looks like green Rice Krispie treats!  lol


Love it! Doesn't taste as good, though.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 27, 2019)

Misschief said:


> That's one of the reasons I bought some of her recipes. I wanted to diversify a little; soap is lovely but most people won't buy if they've already bought but haven't used it up.



I had the ladies grab out of a bag last night for door prizes and I had a couple different baggies of the solid bubble bars--well the one lady I really wanted to grab it grabbed a soap bar so I wound up getting her some of the bubbles and I think I got an order out it--not why I wanted her to have them but I will take it


----------



## amd (May 2, 2019)

Thanks @Misschief for the new addiction...


----------



## Misschief (May 2, 2019)

amd said:


> Thanks @Misschief for the new addiction...


Hehehe... you're welcome.


----------



## CherylMoore (May 3, 2019)

these look great! Have any of you tried the body conditioner bar? It’s got some interesting ingredients in it. It’s fashioned after lush conditioner bar. Even though they claim to use fresh squeezed fruit in theirs.


----------



## soaring1 (May 29, 2019)

I made some single use sugar scrub cubes.  Liked how the hearts turned out so smooth.  I can get 2 and sometimes 3 uses out of each cube.


----------



## Misschief (May 29, 2019)

soaring1 said:


> I made some single use sugar scrub cubes.  Liked how the hearts turned out so smooth.  I can get 2 and sometimes 3 uses out of each cube.


Very nice!!

I made another batch of Green Apple Shampoo bars tonight. That one has proven pretty popular.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 30, 2019)

off topic.  Misschief I love your new hairdo!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been playing with B & B products this week. I made a small batch of Green Apple shampoo bars on Thursday, and made conditioner bars (Fresh - scented with Lavender, Peppermint, and Rosemary) and bubble scoops (Love Spell).


----------



## Cellador (Jun 2, 2019)

I made a big batch of shampoo bars yesterday to give to testers. I still cannot get them to look smooth or get those air bubbles out. Does anyone use the molds from Cada Soapery?


----------



## Deborah Long (Jun 5, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Does anyone use the molds from Cada Soapery?



I have a mold (made by my husband, not Cada Soapery) similar if not exact to the Cada mold and I LOVE it!  It's so much easier for me to use the pressure from my palms then using my fingers to try to push stuff into a mold!  

My shampoo bars turn out perfect, no roughness, no air bubbles.  If you don't have a 3D printer, I think it would be worth your while to get one!

Those look lovely to me, however!


----------



## Misschief (Jun 5, 2019)

Cellador said:


> I made a big batch of shampoo bars yesterday to give to testers. I still cannot get them to look smooth or get those air bubbles out. Does anyone use the molds from Cada Soapery?


I have a Cada mold. I'm still in practice mode with it but I like the shape of the bars. Someone in the DIY B&B group (I think) suggested rubbing them down with a little dimethicone to facilitate removing the bars. I'll be trying that with the next batch I make.

And, I agree with Deborah - your bars look great. Nothing wrong with those at all.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2019)

Misschief said:


> DIY Bath & Body Shop on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/DIYbathandbodyshop?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=630191706



So, is the buttercream butter frosting the buttercream body wash ? It's nearly $15 AUD .


----------



## Misschief (Jun 5, 2019)

Relle said:


> So, is the buttercream butter frosting the buttercream body wash ? It's nearly $15 AUD .


No, it's the Foaming Bath Butter base. Wow, that's expensive. I sell one tub for $15, though, so if you sell, you will make it back pretty quick.


----------



## Relle (Jun 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> No, it's the Foaming Bath Butter base. Wow, that's expensive. I sell one tub for $15, though, so if you sell, you will make it back pretty quick.



Thanks, not selling, just for myself., yours looks so yummy.


----------

